# Fishbites



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

From last Friday to today the 13th , my brother and myself, have caught ( truthfully) 100 sea mullet and toads combined.
They all have been caught on Fishbites shrimp and fishbites blood worms
I tried real shrimp but couldn't keep the fish from stealing my bait, tried the fishbites and haven't looked back.
I caught a couple of doggies on the drum rod but nothing else.
Gonna keep trying for about another 9 days.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Were you using the FB whole? Or just pieces? I'm guessing pieces for the mullet and toads.
I got turned on to the salting shrimp thing last year, and that helped a lot with not losing nearly as much.
And where were you? 
Good on ya! Hope the streak continues!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

small piece just big enough to weave hook through one side of piece to other.,



tjbjornsen said:


> Were you using the FB whole? Or just pieces? I'm guessing pieces for the mullet and toads.
> I got turned on to the salting shrimp thing last year, and that helped a lot with not losing nearly as much.
> And where were you?
> Good on ya! Hope the streak continues!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Was the piece an inch long...inch and a half? Thanks


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

This is what I do, for the shrimp pieces, cut in half long ways and put through hook 2 times and leave a longer portion hanging. For the Blood worm, I cut in sections about ____ this long and only put hook through one time. I sometimes use shrimp on one hook and blood worm on the other hook on 2 hook bottom rig and let the fish tell me which they like best and then use the same from there on out. Glad the fish are hitting....Please tell us what beach you at!!


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

Holden Beach...will be there next week again...great advice


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone in the Wilmington area know where these can be found? I checked a few stores but couldn't find them.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*update*

fish got pickyy. Had to put small piece of cutbait to get them biting. Used one piece fishbites and one piece of cutbait. They seemed to bite better that way.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

are GULP cut baits any good? what other brands/types are there?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fishin757 said:


> are GULP cut baits any good? what other brands/types are there?


 They have bloodworm in large sheets.. I would use fishbites over those though,because I know fishbites work.. Gulp baits as far as new penny shrimp and the pearl color work well on flounder,puppydrum,specks.. Have cut them into pieces and used them for seabass,triggers,and other bottomfish and they work good for that also.. Although,if you are just going for seamullet,imho fishbites are the ticket...


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Triathlete, try Walmart or Island Tackle& Hardware down at Carolina Beach. Both places will have them.


----------



## topwater1pro (Oct 7, 2009)

The best thing about fishbites is a pack will last you a couple of day if not weeks. Before i fish, i cut them into 1/8 - 1/4 size pieces so you get alot . As far as economics, by using fishbites, you have more money left over for beer and ice


----------



## SquidStrip (Jan 15, 2008)

I know Dick's Sporting Goods seem to always have some in stock.


----------



## NaClH20 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just found them at Walmart in Wilmington on sale for $5 a pack. They had packs of mullet and clam strips. Picked up a couple packs of each to try this weekend


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> They have bloodworm in large sheets.. I would use fishbites over those though,because I know fishbites work.. Gulp baits as far as new penny shrimp and the pearl color work well on flounder,puppydrum,specks.. Have cut them into pieces and used them for seabass,triggers,and other bottomfish and they work good for that also.. Although,if you are just going for seamullet,imho fishbites are the ticket...


 Spot love fishbites too Crushed them all week last year in August at Coquina and KDH.


----------

